# Dash cams



## Tgam (Jan 28, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a descent or good dash cam for a reasonable price thanks


----------



## Roadsterguy (Jan 28, 2017)

I've seen lots of recommendations for the Falcon Zero F360 HD DVR Dual Dash Cam.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Falcon F360 has gotten a lot of praise. Don't recall which thread it was in but I've seen the specs . . . worth doing a search for it (imo).


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm looking at the falcon, myself.

It's not cheap, though.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Transcend 520. At about $175 plus $8.00 for window stickers.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Reasonable price? No. The Falcon doesn't allow enough recording time.

I have a BlackVue DR650S-IR. 128 gig card -- will record a week's worth of driving without filling up. Two cameras, one facing inward with IR lights so the passengers can be seen. 

But it costs about $400.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

The falcon is nice. The video quality isn't high def or anything but it gets the job done. The SD card isn't huge but it takes about 4 minutes to transfer the data to a computer if you want to keep it. It's around $200.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Andretti said:


> I'm looking at the falcon, myself.
> 
> It's not cheap, though.


Definitely recommend the Falcon as well, very easy to use and I like how low profile it is. Only very few people realize it's a dash cam.

Keep an eye on it on Groupon, I bought it for $99
https://uberpeople.net/threads/those-looking-for-dash-cam-falcon-zero-f360-deal.121664/

Amazon is selling it for $169.
Groupon is selling it for $149.

If you really want to wait for a deal, Groupon will eventually drop to $99,I've seen it drop to that price 3 times so far. I bought when I saw it the 3rd time.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> The falcon is nice. The video quality isn't high def or anything but it gets the job done. The SD card isn't huge but it takes about 4 minutes to transfer the data to a computer if you want to keep it.  It's around $200.


There is very little point to having a dash cam if you don't download and keep the footage, at least for a few days. If you get in an accident, of course, you'll know immediately and can save the recording on the spot. But I'm at least as worried about all these stories of lying pax telling Uber stories about me cheating or driving badly or assaulting them. You might not hear about a complaint like that for days or even weeks, and if you don't routinely save your footage, it will all be gone and you'll have no evidence.

And I don't want to break up my driving day to swap chips, or download and start recording again, or ...


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> There is very little point to having a dash cam if you don't download and keep the footage, at least for a few days. If you get in an accident, of course, you'll know immediately and can save the recording on the spot. But I'm at least as worried about all these stories of lying pax telling Uber stories about me cheating or driving badly or assaulting them. You might not hear about a complaint like that for days or even weeks, and if you don't routinely save your footage, it will all be gone and you'll have no evidence.
> 
> And I don't want to break up my driving day to swap chips, or download and start recording again, or ...


The card in the falcon covers a full shift of driving, and if you're worried about it get a second card, and swapping out the cards takes about 10 seconds.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> There is very little point to having a dash cam if you don't download and keep the footage, at least for a few days. If you get in an accident, of course, you'll know immediately and can save the recording on the spot. But I'm at least as worried about all these stories of lying pax telling Uber stories about me cheating or driving badly or assaulting them. You might not hear about a complaint like that for days or even weeks, and if you don't routinely save your footage, it will all be gone and you'll have no evidence.
> 
> And I don't want to break up my driving day to swap chips, or download and start recording again, or ...


Sound advice. As a part timer I only drive 2 days a week. I have a 1TB hard drive I dedicate to my dash cams. That's enough space to keep 31 days worth of RAW recordings. I say raw because you're not always carrying a pax, so I can usually bring down 32GB from a days recording and cut it in half, so I can keep roughly 60 days worth of driving before I need to start deleting. 60 days of recordings is almost 6 months worth for me.

Also, if I have a disturbing pax or something that may seem strange, I'll file those in the save long term folders just in case. I had a girl that was pass out drunk that I had to shake awake. I'll keep that recording indefinitely just in case...


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I had a girl cancel mid-trip after telling me to get her friends home. Pulled that footage in the morning. Had it to use if uber failed to pay for the ride. (They paid me for the ride - I didn't have to send the footage).

Every day on the Detroit lyft facebook board there's drivers getting deactivated for (what they claim are) lies pax tells to lyft to get out of the fare. And I'm like get your dash cam footage out.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> The card in the falcon covers a full shift of driving, and if you're worried about it get a second card, and swapping out the cards takes about 10 seconds.


According to Falcon, the card's capacity is 5 hours before it starts overwriting the oldest material. On some longer days, for me, that is more than 2 cards a day. If I would ever forget to change, I would lose half the day. The Black Vue records for 56 hours before it starts overwriting.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

32 gb is 1/4 the size of a 128 gb card. Yet the 128 gb card holds over 10 times the data? Doesn't seem like you're comparing apples to apples. Like I said, the falcon card covers a full shift for me.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I am going by what the manufacturer's both tell me. The Falcon data I got just 5 minutes ago by going to falconzero.com and chatting with "Kenny". I suspect the difference is due to image resolution and file compression schemes. 

How long do you consider a shift?


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

830 pm to 330 am.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

The blackvue is obviously a better camera, but I didn't want to spend $400.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Reasonable price? No. The Falcon doesn't allow enough recording time.
> 
> I have a BlackVue DR650S-IR. 128 gig card -- will record a week's worth of driving without filling up. Two cameras, one facing inward with IR lights so the passengers can be seen.
> 
> But it costs about $400.


I have the same camera. When I did my research, it still had the best night vision of all the cameras. I drive the drunk crowd at night, so I wanted something that would give me the best clarity for night driving. If you are a day time driver, you could go with one of the other models mentioned here.

To the OP. The first question you should ask yourself, is for what purpose do I want this camera, and how do I plan on using it.

The Falcon is good at day, but has barely any nighttime capabilities.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Like others have said, you could get the Falcon Zero F360 HD Duel Dash Camera, I've had it for a year now and it's a "set it and forget it" camera. Automatically starts when you start the car, auto-shut off, records automatically, shock detection (will auto save footage before and after an impact is detected).

http://amzn.to/2hdlGWk - $149.95

*From their Amazon page:*


3.5-inch LCD screen allows a preview of what is being recorded unlike other DVRs 

Night vision for interior clips and shots; Built-in microphone / speaker function

180-degree rotating 120-degree viewing angle high-resolution wide-angle lens

Supports up to 32GB high-capacity SD cards; TV and HDMI HD output. Loop recording allows old file to be replaced automatically with new files

1 Year Manufacturer warranty included ~ 32GB SD CARD INCLUDED
*What's in the Box?*

Falcon Zero F360HD Mirror DVR, Power Cord (10 feet), USB Cord, Dual USB Car Charger, 32GB Class 10 SD card, Cord Management Clips, Instruction Manual, Retail Box.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

You'll also see the BlackVue is popular:

Cloud w/ 128GB - http://amzn.to/2ktp5oO
Cloud w/ 64GB - http://amzn.to/2jWX4Dh
Cloud w/ 32GB - http://amzn.to/2jWOtQK
Cloud w/ 16GB - http://amzn.to/2kXelwe


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Definitely recommend the Falcon as well, very easy to use and I like how low profile it is. Only very few people realize it's a dash cam.
> 
> Keep an eye on it on Groupon, I bought it for $99
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/those-looking-for-dash-cam-falcon-zero-f360-deal.121664/
> ...


I have a generic dual view cam for now (better than nothing) I keep looking on Groupon for this price again or the "25% off" any purchase coupons.


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

Found this UP blog on cameras if you are interested.
https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blogs/dashcambros.55356/


----------



## UubSaibot (Aug 27, 2016)

Tgam said:


> Can anyone recommend a descent or good dash cam for a reasonable price thanks


You can also livestream your rides.


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

I recommend the peak event recorder from oreilly auto parts.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

UubSaibot said:


> You can also livestream your rides.


_CAPITAL!!_


----------



## jonijosi (Feb 10, 2017)

I like this one.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01L17EMP4/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## DavidHill76 (Apr 20, 2017)

MikesUber said:


> You'll also see the BlackVue is popular:
> 
> Cloud w/ 128GB -
> Cloud w/ 64GB -
> ...


Is the blackvue dual facing?


----------

